# HILFEEE, meine Seerose macht nur rote Blätter UND Blütenansätze



## Souza (1. Juni 2018)

*Hallo und Hilfe!*
Meine Seerose bildet nur rote Blätter aus, auch die Blütenansätze sind rot.
Nach einiger Zeit faulen die Blätter ab.
Die Pflanze stinkt nicht faulig.
__ Molche, Fische und __ Schnecken im Teich geht es gut.
Was ist das bzw. was muss ich tun???


----------



## troll20 (1. Juni 2018)

Also irgendwie sieht das zwar gut aus aber vermuten würde ich mal Nährstoff Mangel


----------



## Souza (1. Juni 2018)

Hallo Rene, vielen Dank für deine Gedanken!
Also du meinst ich muss düngen??
Wenn ja, wie?
Ich habe die Seerose seit Sommer 2013 in dem Teich und sie hat immer von Mai- Oktober fleissig geblüht ohne Düngung, also ich habe bisher noch nie gedüngt.. muss man das???


----------



## RKurzhals (1. Juni 2018)

Hallo Souza,
die roten Blätter an den Seerosen zu Beginn des Austreibens im Frühling sind völlig normal. Mit der Zeit werden sich die vorhandenen Blätter grün einfärben, und die neuen werden grün austreiben. Einmal ausgetriebene Blätter sterben nach einer Weile ab. Düngen kannst Du, dafür gibt es spezielle Düngekegelchen. Je nachdem, wie kräftig Dein Rhizom und wie gut es eingewurzelt ist, bilden sich größere Blätter und Blüten - oder es gab keinen Nährstoffmangel. Liegt Dein Teich ein wenig im Schatten? Dann verzögert sich dieser Prozeß ein wenig (weil das Seerosenwachstum auf Wassertemperatur und Licht reagiert).


----------



## Souza (1. Juni 2018)

Vielen Dank Rolf, für deine Nachricht.
Nein, mein Teich liegt voll im Süden ohne Schatten..
Nein, das ist definitiv nicht normal, es kommen ja nur rote Blätter und auch Blütenknospen :-( :-(
Es ist auch ein ganz anderes rot als in den letzten Jahren :-( ich hoffe, das kann man auf dem Bild erkennen..
und es treiben auch nur diese knallroten Blätter aus.. 
Das Rhizom ist sehr gut eingewachsen.
Anbei ein Bild vom 9.6.2017, aber letztes Jahr war es nicht halb so warm wie jetzt... 
Also muss man Seerosen düngen oder nicht?? Ich bin wirklich ratlos, hab sowas auch noch nie gesehen.. :-(
Bin wirklich dankbar über jeden Tipp!!


----------



## Sklave von Mathias (1. Juni 2018)

Hallo Souza,  ich würde sie rausholen und genau untersuchen dann neu einpflanzen und Dünger unten mit reingeben,  allerdings nicht direkt in Wurzelnähe. So etwas wie bei dir habe ich noch nicht gesehen. 

LG Heike


----------



## Souza (2. Juni 2018)

Liebe Heike, vielen Dank für deine Nachricht!
Nein, ich habe so etwas auch noch nicht gesehen... ich habe 3 Seerosen in dem Teich und alle haben bisher immer geblüht. Die zwei kleinen sind in Pflanzkörben, die habe ich schon rausgeholt und genau beguckt, ich kann nichts unnormales feststellen :-( , sie riechen auch nicht komisch..
sie wachsen weiter, aber nur mit diesen roten Blättern.. :-( UND Blütenansätzen!
die habe ich jetzt mal mit einem Düngekegel versehen..
Die große, die mir natürlich am meisten Sorge macht, ist nicht in einem Korb, d.h. sie kann sich frei ausbreiten...und das tut sie auch..
Was mache ich bloss...
Hat noch irgendjemand eine Idee?
Allen ein schönes Wochenende!

Habe nochmal ein Bild eingestellt, da sieht man mittig links im Bild zwei Knospen.. :-(


----------



## Plätscher (2. Juni 2018)

Moin, das sieht mir stark nach Chlorophyllmangel aus. Ich würde erst einmal Stickstoff betont düngen. Bei einer Landpflanze wäre Flüssigdünger die erste Wahl, damit der Stickstoff sofort zur Verfügung steht aber bei einer UW-Pflanze? keine Ahnung. 
Vielleicht etwas Blaukorn mit feuchtem Lehm mischen um so eigene Düngerkegel herzustellen die sofort verfügbares Stickstoff an die Wurzeln bringen.


----------



## Souza (2. Juni 2018)

Jürgen, vielen Dank für deine Antwort,like
meinst du, ich kann so einen Blaukorn-Leem-Kegel zusätzlich geben bei den kleinen Seerosen?
Das mache ich morgen!
Wie schnell sieht man dann, ob das was nutzt???
Und ist das gefährlich für meine Fische und __ Molche??
Ohjee, so ein schiet...


----------



## Plätscher (3. Juni 2018)

Moin,

gefährlich für Fische und __ Molche ist es nicht. Die Düngekegel geben ihre Nährstoffe ja langsam über einen längeren Zeitraum ab die Idee mit dem Blaukorn ist das es sofort zur Verfügung steht. Deshalb kannst du es ruhig zusätzlich machen.


----------

